# Any suggestions for arthritis?



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

*I knew what it was before I asked my dr last week.  I've ignored it for a couple years because I didn't want to hear the answer, but I was right.  It's in my right thumb joint near the wrist and causes lots of limitations and discomfort.

She gave me a script for a topical compound that may be pretty expensive and may or may not work. Haven't had time to go to the pharmacy that can make it for me.  In the meantime, any suggestions for relief?    *


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 28, 2013)

Did she mention which one of the 150 varieties it was Katy?  Different treatments for different types.  If it's only stayed in one place for so long it's probably osteoarthritis.  Did you do work, or do crochet or knitting or something that put repetitive strain on it?  Don't know much about osteo A. so not much help with that sorry.  Rheumatoid runs in our family, different critter altogether.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sounds like what I get at times. It is at the base of my left thumb and can swell up and be very painful. The dr. Gave me a glove like thingy that keeps my thumb from too much movement. I have to wear this several times during the year and more when it is cold and damp.

i also have Meloxicam to take, but I try to stay away from this drug. Tylenol does help.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Did she mention which one of the 150 varieties it was Katy?  Different treatments for different types.  If it's only stayed in one place for so long it's probably osteoarthritis.  Did you do work, or do crochet or knitting or something that put repetitive strain on it?  Don't know much about osteo A. so not much help with that sorry.  Rheumatoid runs in our family, different critter altogether.



*No she didn't mention the type, but clearly said arthritis...not "osteo."  It has stayed exclusively in one place and you can easily feel a lump the size of a marble.  I know it isn't rheumatoid, as like you said...different critter altogether.

I was a legal secretary for 25+ years so, yes, the thumb got a lot of repetitive use on the computer.  Had no clue there are so many varieties.  I'm just hoping the topical she prescribed works, as when I asked her if any over the counter meds worked, she emphatically said no.  Good to hear that others have found some relief from them tho, perhaps a different type.   And thx for everyone's input.
*


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Sounds like what I get at times. It is at the base of my left thumb and can swell up and be very painful. The dr. Gave me a glove like thingy that keeps my thumb from too much movement. I have to wear this several times during the year and more when it is cold and damp.
> 
> i also have Meloxicam to take, but I try to stay away from this drug. Tylenol does help.



*I'm going to try the Tylenol since I some here.  It can't hurt to try it and thx for your response.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2013)

Taking supplements like MSM (methyl-sulfonyl-methane), Glucosamine Sulfate and Omega 3 fish oil will help.  Magnesium oil applied topically will help with the pain.  Here's some info and links worth a looksee about arthritis...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Arthritis


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2013)

I won't take products like Tylenol...



> http://www.anh-usa.org/acetaminophen-the-killer-painkiller/
> 
> Acetaminophen: the Killer Painkiller
> March 30, 2010
> ...



White Willow Bark taken regularly can help, I've successfully used it for back pain, still have some on my shelf. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/White_Willow


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Taking supplements like MSM (methyl-sulfonyl-methane), Glucosamine Sulfate and Omega 3 fish oil will help.  Magnesium oil applied topically will help with the pain.  Here's some info and links worth a looksee about arthritis...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Arthritis



*I responded to the post on White Willow Bark, but it's obviously in the ozone or delayed.  The fact it would help my lower back as well is music to my ears.  I just printed this out and am headed to the health food store for all these products.  Since the dr emphasized the cost of the compound medicine, perhaps I can get all of these for less than the script.  It's worth a try. Thank you!*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2013)

Just a reminder, with any vitamins, supplements or herbs...always research side effects and drug interactions if you're on any prescription meds.  For example, White Willow and Fish Oil help thin the blood, so if you're on Coumadin/Warfarin, or have bleeding issues, you must avoid these things.


----------



## Bee (Sep 28, 2013)

When the doctor diagnosed arthritis in my knee I told him I prefered my name for it....................computeritis:lol:

The doctor didn't prescribe anything, instead printed of a sheet of exercises to do and gave that to me and it has helped.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just a reminder, with any vitamins, supplements or herbs...always research side effects and drug interactions if you're on any prescription meds.  For example, White Willow and Fish Oil help thin the blood, so if you're on Coumadin/Warfarin, or have bleeding issues, you must avoid these things.



*Thx for the reminder, but I'm a very lucky woman.  I take no regularly prescribed meds thus far.*


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

Bee said:


> When the doctor diagnosed arthritis in my knee I told him I prefered my name for it....................computeritis:lol:
> 
> The doctor didn't prescribe anything, instead printed of a sheet of exercises to do and gave that to me and it has helped.



*Bee, I'm pretty sure that's what mine should be called as well.*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 28, 2013)

I was just reading today about the healing properties of Basil. Apparently, it does about the same thing to help arthritis pain as using medicinal marijuana does, but it doesn't make you high, so nobody cares if you grow it and use it.
I just posted the article today in the health subforum here under the taking herbs for health thread, if you want to read about using basil.
I also use the MSM, and I get mine from the Vitamin Shoppe. Some towns have one, and if you don't, then you can order it online like I do.


----------



## Anne (Sep 28, 2013)

I used MSM for the arthritis in my hands, and it really helped.  They would get so swollen and sore in chilly or rainy weather; but I haven't had that problem anymore after taking that.   Seabreeze, I didn't know the magnesium oil was good for that, also.
Emu oil helps the neck pain I get, but only sometimes, others not so much, and I don't get why that is.

Happyflowerlady, I noted your post on Basil.  The only one that came up for me this year was the licorice basil, which I don't care for, but maybe that's just as good.


----------



## Casper (Sep 29, 2013)

_*I tried MSM.....actually 2 x 500 gram packs and absolutely no difference at all *_:dejection:_*......I'd read about it and really hoped it would help me some, but no such luck......maybe it helps some others though..... *_:smile-new:


----------



## Katybug (Sep 29, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I was just reading today about the healing properties of Basil. Apparently, it does about the same thing to help arthritis pain as using medicinal marijuana does, but it doesn't make you high, so nobody cares if you grow it and use it.
> I just posted the article today in the health subforum here under the taking herbs for health thread, if you want to read about using basil.
> I also use the MSM, and I get mine from the Vitamin Shoppe. Some towns have one, and if you don't, then you can order it online like I do.



*Thank you, I'm going to read the article and I've just added the 2 items to my list to purchase.  I appreciate your recommendations.*


----------



## Katybug (Sep 29, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I was just reading today about the healing properties of Basil. Apparently, it does about the same thing to help arthritis pain as using medicinal marijuana does, but it doesn't make you high, so nobody cares if you grow it and use it.
> I just posted the article today in the health subforum here under the taking herbs for health thread, if you want to read about using basil.
> I also use the MSM, and I get mine from the Vitamin Shoppe. Some towns have one, and if you don't, then you can order it online like I do.





TWHRider said:


> I'm going straight for the throat with this answer because I have to wear Lidoderm patches on my back/hips and sometimes I need something more.
> 
> Plus I have arthritis in my right hand from trimming my horses.
> 
> ...



*Thank you for all the info and I'm trying it all to see what works best for me.  I've added your suggestions to my list and sincerely appreciate your input.*


----------



## That Guy (Sep 29, 2013)

Casper said:


> _*I tried MSM.....actually 2 x 500 gram packs and absolutely no difference at all *_:dejection:_*......I'd read about it and really hoped it would help me some, but no such luck......maybe it helps some others though..... *_:smile-new:



Me, too.  In fact, none of the great sounding alternatives seem to give me any relief.  Maybe I'm expecting results too soon...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Me, too.  In fact, none of the great sounding alternatives seem to give me any relief.  Maybe I'm expecting results too soon...



Taking any kind of natural product usually works slower than taking a prescription med that will knock you off your feet, but stop the pain. The MSM helps me overall, but I take some every day. It takes a while for the sulphur to build up in your system.
Also, the one thing that seems to trigger my painful arthritis flares, is when I eat something with sugar in it. 
I pretty much avoid the foods that have sugar, or at least only a little at a time, because I know I will pay the price when I indulge.
However, natural fruits seem to be fine, and a raw pineapple is one of the foods I DO eat when I need help, because it's anti-inflammatory and pain reducing properties help me every time.
My theory is that natural products DO help, but they take time, and you have to work with them, since they treat the actual problem, and not just knock out the symptoms.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm a great believer in natural remedies.  I've taken various things for long periods and never seen results.  Even the placebo effect had no . . . effect.  Maybe my body is just stubbornly resistant...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2013)

Casper said:


> _*I tried MSM.....actually 2 x 500 gram packs and absolutely no difference at all *_:dejection:_*......I'd read about it and really hoped it would help me some, but no such luck......maybe it helps some others though..... *_:smile-new:



You have to take it regularly, every day, to notice the positive results.  I take a 1,000 mg capsule once per day.  With most natural things, they don't work immediately for pain, but the lowering of the inflammation will lessen the pain over time.


----------



## Casper (Sep 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> You have to take it regularly, every day, to notice the positive results.  I take a 1,000 mg capsule once per day.  With most natural things, they don't work immediately for pain, but the lowering of the inflammation will lessen the pain over time.



_*Don't worry SeaBreeze......I took it twice a day for around 6 months, no positive results for me though....*_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2013)

That's too bad Casper, not everything works for everybody, yes, 6 months is a good long time to judge.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 3, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *I knew what it was before I asked my dr last week.  I've ignored it for a couple years because I didn't want to hear the answer, but I was right.  It's in my right thumb joint near the wrist and causes lots of limitations and discomfort.
> 
> She gave me a script for a topical compound that may be pretty expensive and may or may not work. Haven't had time to go to the pharmacy that can make it for me.  In the meantime, any suggestions for relief?    *



Any reason you can't just try Aspercream or BenGay? Arthritis is inflammation in a joint. Aspirin reduces inflammation. Aspercream (and BenGay) causes a bit of heat to work the inflammation out of the system and it is applied topically.

Either that or ask your doctor for something that doesn't cost a bundle. Most often, doctors prescribe whatever the pharmaceutical rep just told them about recently. Prescribe enough of any recommended drug, and doctor gets a free cruise.

(I spent way too many months in pain, simply because a pharmaceutical company was pushing for off-label uses for a famous drug that ended up on the class-action suit commercials. I've trained my doctor to think "generic" for me.)


----------



## Katybug (Oct 6, 2013)

atwhatcost said:


> Any reason you can't just try Aspercream or BenGay? Arthritis is inflammation in a joint. Aspirin reduces inflammation. Aspercream (and BenGay) causes a bit of heat to work the inflammation out of the system and it is applied topically.
> 
> Either that or ask your doctor for something that doesn't cost a bundle. Most often, doctors prescribe whatever the pharmaceutical rep just told them about recently. Prescribe enough of any recommended drug, and doctor gets a free cruise.
> 
> (I spent way too many months in pain, simply because a pharmaceutical company was pushing for off-label uses for a famous drug that ended up on the class-action suit commercials. I've trained my doctor to think "generic" for me.)



*Thx for your suggestions on Aspercream & Ben Gay.  They may help in some cases, but my friends haven't found any relief from them.  I've tried using theirs a few times and didn't have any luck either.    What my dr prescribed for me, Voltaren, is what she says is the only thing that helps her mom.  It isn't cheap, but not what you'd call expensive, and it's not yet available in generic form -- but soon!  It's $40 for the size of a large toothpaste container -- and is giving me a lot of relief.  For the size of it and no more often than I have pain from the inflammation, this will be a 6 mos supply.  I am very pleased with money well spent!  (I'm totally w/you on generics, and insist on them when they are available.)
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2013)

My father always used Absorbine Jr. way back when, and had good results with it.


----------



## Tom Young (Oct 7, 2013)

NSAIDs... Asperin, Ibuprofen, Naprosen (Naproxen) generic for Advil, as well as many other brands..... Reduce the swelling and ease the pain.  The dosage depends on the amount of pain.    Essentially bloodthinners. Acetaminophen... pain, not swelling.
Yes, I undertand homeoppathic/natural solutions, but... am a bit dubious about MSM, http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/msm/AN00560 
As long as the doctor agrees (bloods tests and other physical limitations) no reason not to be comfortable.   Weather and cold are not supposed to affect arthritis, but it's hard to convince me.  
Friend with long term arthritis in hands, found immersing them in warm wax was helpful.
But then, not being a doctor, I get my help for all possible health concerns from NIH (National Institute for Health), or WebMD... for clear and concise explanations and analyses.
Nearing age 80, we have given over health decisions to our doctor, and make no apologies for taking whatever she suggests. So far, so good.   Arthritis, Blood pressure, Thyroid, Lipids, Cholesterol, Bone Density, Neuropathy, Vitamin B12, D3, and Sugar... all marginal without medicines, all well under control with recommended medication.  Even a little sleep help, when necessary.  Cost... for My bride and I... Less than $100/month... 
Many younger friends sneer at this... but then, they're still young.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2013)

*Acetaminophen:  The Killer Painkiller*

http://www.anh-usa.org/acetaminophen...er-painkiller/ 

*Acetaminophen: the Killer Painkiller*

March 30, 2010 

The active ingredient in the painkillers *Tylenol*, Anacin and Panadol was the focus of a recent analysis of 19 studies of 425,000 children and adults treated with acetaminophen in the past year. Children given acetaminophen were 60 percent more likely to suffer from asthma, while adults who had taken the drug were 75 percent more likely to experience asthma. According to a University of British Columbia-Vancouver review published in the journal _Chest_, higher doses translated to a greater risk of asthma.

The March 2010 issue of the _American Journal of Medicine_ contained an analysis of data from 26,000 men, participants in the Health Professionals Follow-up Study. Researchers at Harvard University, Brigham and Women’s Hospital, Vanderbilt University, and the Massachusetts Eye and Ear Infirmary, Boston, determined that men younger than 60 who used acetaminophen were 61% more likely to experience hearing loss. Studies appearing in the journal _Drug Safety _(2008 Vol 31p127-141) have linked acetaminophen to adverse vision events.

The U.S. Acute Liver Failure Study Group found that acetaminophen poisoning is the leading cause of liver failure in the nation,  associated with nearly 50 percent of all liver failure . The Life Extension Foundation has also sounded the alarm about acetaminophen and liver damage.

With 70-75 million prescriptions written annually, acetaminophen is the most commonly prescribed class of drugs in the United States. It is blamed for 56,000 injuries, 25,000 hospitalizations and 450 deaths. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has been aware of this situation for decades.

As early as 1977, the agency warned about acetaminophen and liver damage. The FDA Advisory Review Panel noted that exceeding the recommended dosage or (please note the or) taking acetaminophen for more than 10 days puts the patient at risk of liver damage. A suggestion that pharmacists distribute information explaining the risks of this drug has fallen on deaf ears at the FDA.

A study published in the journal _Arthritis Care and Research_ cautioned that adverse reactions to acetaminophen not only affect patients’ quality of life, they also impose substantial economic burdens on society. Given all that we know now, how can the FDA remain silent about acetaminophen?


----------



## Tom Young (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes on Acetaminphen... The National Institute for health issued this warning in August of this year.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/meds/a681004.html


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 11, 2013)

It seems that the drugs that are prescribed for various conditions cause so many side effects and then you are given another drug to help keep away those side effects, lol.  I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, and have tried different meds for it, and most of the time just end up not taking them. One I was on, caused my hair to partially fall out, made me nauseous after taking it, and for about 2 days after taking it, I would feel like i'd been hit by a truck, not to mention the brain fog,  so I took it at night to sleep through the side effects. My doctor finally took me off of that one, and now i'm on another one that could affect my eyesight!  I haven't been real good at taking that one either, I do take 800 mg of ibuprofen when I absolutely need it, and have to take it with a bite of food so it doesn't upset my stomach. Yep, it all truly sucks. I hate this  monster that has taken over my body, but i've adapted this quote that I saw a few months ago..it says..."refuse to sink", so that's what I try to do. 
I haven't gotten big time on the supplements band wagon yet, but am researching that. My mom, bless her heart, things if I do this or that and don't do this or that, then I will be cured, but there supposedly is no cure for RA. I do notice that when I am eating a lot of the organic veggies we grow in our garden, my inflammation is just about zero, and my every day pain is minimal too, so there is something to be said for that. I mentioned that to my RA doctor, and of course, according to him, no way that can't happen.  I'll be seeing a new doctor next month, hopefully he will be more up to date and open minded on things. We shall see!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 12, 2013)

_*Seabreezy: * It seems that the drugs that are prescribed for various conditions cause so many side effects and then you are given another drug to help keep away those side effects, lol.  I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, and have tried different meds for it, and most of the time just end up not taking them. 

I do notice that when I am eating a lot of the organic veggies we grow in our garden, my inflammation is just about zero, and my every day pain is minimal too, so there is something to be said for that. I mentioned that to my RA doctor, and of course, according to him, no way that can't happen.  I'll be seeing a new doctor next month, hopefully he will be more up to date and open minded on things. We shall see!_

*So true, Brenda, there are always so many side effects from meds, and many of them quite harmful.  We discussed this before you joined, and we have several members who refuse to take anything that isn't a natural product.

I'm sorry to hear of your RA and know that it's extremely painful to live with.  I think organically grown is beneficial in every way, and I'm glad you are able to see positive results from that, whether or not your dr can.  It's up to us to figure these things out on our own, and share the info, as there is no one to pay these drs if they advise eating organically as a cure for anything. They stay far too busy writing scripts from which they can benefit....no matter what bad effects it may have on our bodies.

There may be people reading this who take Lyrica.  I have some very slight nerve damage from a surgery that flares up occasionally. My previous dr gave me a prescription for Lyrica and I took it from time to time -- it really does work and stops the nerve burning.  But then my friend who suffers from Fibromyalgia and has been taking this med religiously for years began showing horrible side effects.  Her back teeth started falling out.  She's only had 2 cavities in her life and has spent a fortune on cosmetic dentistry, only to be losing perfectly good teeth.  The culprit is LYRICA, which loosens the tooth from the gum, according to her oral surgeon!  He says he sees it far too often when that drug has been ingested over a long period of time.  They certainly don't tell you that when they prescribe it for you, but it is listed as a possible side effect if you take the time to read the enclosed info.  She had to have 2 new teeth implanted  and hasn't taken a Lyrica since...neither have I!

Good luck with your new doctor!*


----------



## That Guy (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally decided to give glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM another try for the knees.  Didn't get any relief for elbow many years ago but gotta get something going again.  Also, added SAM-e.  It was recommended years ago, too, but just didn't go for it.  Stubbornly stupid that way.  Anyhow, since SAM-e is supposed to help inflammation AND mood, I figure if it doesn't provide any relief at least I won't care . . . !


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been wanting to make some bone broth and can it. In fact, yesterday I read about how good it is for our joints and just our general well-being. One woman I read about, said she drinks that in the winter as her "food vitamins" instead of taking vitamin pills, and it makes her just feel better.  I just found out about a farm near where I live that sells grass fed beef, and he also sells soup bones for only $2.00 a pound. So I plan on this week getting some from him and making this broth. I think I will keep some in the fridge as well as can it.  
Katybug, thank you for you sweet words. Yes, it's very painful to live with, but push through as best I can, just like everyone else does. I've never taken Lyrica, sounds like something I wouldn't want to take!  I'm hoping the new doctor won't want to just put me on whatever drug he thinks I need, and be done with me.  We'll see


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Finally decided to give glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM another try for the knees.  Didn't get any relief for elbow many years ago but gotta get something going again.  Also, added SAM-e.  It was recommended years ago, too, but just didn't go for it.  Stubbornly stupid that way.  Anyhow, since SAM-e is supposed to help inflammation AND mood, I figure if it doesn't provide any relief at least I won't care . . . !



Add cod liver oil capsules to that list and it will work!


----------

